# sand flea rakes



## CharlieG (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been watching the youtube videos on catching sand fleas, looks fun for the Kids and looks like cheap bait, so I made one the best I could. My question is do they sell them at Wal-Mart down there? I'd be willing to buy one and not risk my kids being cut by a stray piece of wire.


----------



## CaptainCody (Jun 20, 2013)

I checked. Couldnt find one. But it they may have been out of stock. Could always preorder and have shipped to store for no cost except tax


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im sure one of the fine bait shops down there has them.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Buy you a metal minnow trap.Has two sections and two kids can catch fleas at the same time.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I got mine at a place in lumberton right off of I-95 if your coming down that way. Its only like a mile off the interstate


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Walmart on 544 has them. Check near the bait freezer on the wall. Early in the spring they had a display rack of them.


----------



## spottailbuck (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't use a rake I use a plastic collander and just scoop them up . Only cost about $3.00 at any Dollar tree.


----------



## CaptainCody (Jun 20, 2013)

Hell, I used my hands this morning in the pouring rain and wind and have a 5 gallon bucket full. of course, it was a pain in the ass finding them with the low visibility, Plan B was just going by luck.  

So, worst case scenario, HANDS!  Still quite fun


----------



## CharlieG (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweet, thanks for the feedback. I've spent about $15 on materials for it so if it doesn't work I'll probably use the hand method.
I'll be fishing surfside pier Saturday and will give a report on how I do


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

You can usually find them at the local tackle shops for around $40


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought one of the nice ones at Bass Pro Shops... Cost $40. My kids used their hands and Styrofoam cups and caught more than I did...... but I sure looked like I knew what I was doing! 
JB


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

jb1edlover said:


> i bought one of the nice ones at bass pro shops... Cost $40. My kids used their hands and styrofoam cups and caught more than i did...... But i sure looked like i knew what i was doing!
> jb


rofl!


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a $4 short handle dip net from Wal-mart. The one with the wood handle and metal upper. It requires more bending but takes up much less room amongst all my other surf fishing stuff than a rake or minnow basket.


----------



## LTB (Nov 14, 2012)

Surfmom, please tell me where in Lumberton you purchased the rake. Thanks.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

im thinking, it may have been the rivere trading company. i remember it was a wierd type of name for a hardware store I thought


----------

